# Packaging Cold Process Soap



## dlewis17

Could someone give me ideas on packaging my cold process soap?  Which are better cigar bands, shrink wrap, shrink wrap bags, or paper?  Also what is the best paper to use?  It is the same paper you use for scrapbooking?  Where do you buy your packing and labels?  Please help!


----------



## Genny

Since CP soap needs to breathe, I wouldn't use shrink wrap.
You can use regular scrapbook paper or any paper for that matter to wrap your soap in.

Soapqueen has some cigar band .pdf's that you can download for free 
http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body- ... rap-it-up/

She's also got a post about packaging soap
http://www.soapqueen.com/business/so-yo ... -part-one/

There's a group on Flickr all about soap packaging
http://www.flickr.com/groups/soappackaging/

Here's a great post with soap packaging ideas
http://www.soap-making-essentials.com/s ... ideas.html


----------



## dlewis17

Genny,

Thanks so much for all your help!  You are wonderful.  This is very helpful.  I'm still using your recipe too.

Debra


----------



## BubblyRose

You can also use soft wash cloths. If I am making a gift box it comes as an extra. It also acts as a cushion against any rubbing that may occur in the box. Bramble Berry also sells the clear plastic boxes. I just packaged my soaps in them on Monday. Really neat looking and provides more stability for stacking them.


----------



## lsg

I use soap boxes.


----------



## Maythorn

Do the clear boxes from brambleberry allow enough air in?  I guess you could leave one end open.  I wonder if these would work for my size bars I've been doing.  Haveta check it out!


----------



## Taratoots

Hi Soapers, I was in my local textile store for ribbon and I noticed 'netting'.. I bought some to package my CP soaps because it allows the soap to breathe, customers can see it, touch it, and smell it.
 I just cut a long rectangle shape, put soap in the middle, gathered the two ends up top and pinched together to tie with ribbon.. Its absolutely gorgeous. xx


----------



## zazazing

Wow, thank you so much for those links - the flickr one is amazing - so many neat ideas for packaging!


----------



## honor435

I also use soap boxes, they are pretyy reasonable at wsp, they have a cutout in the front for the soap to breathe and so you can get a peek at what it looks like.


----------



## Lindy

I've gone back to shrink wrap as it keeps the soap tidy when people are handling them.  I leave the ends open so the soap can breathe.  I'm going to be experimenting with Polyolefin Shrink Film because it does allow the bar to breath, it's biodegradable & you can smell the bar through the wrap.  I have some samples coming right now to play with.  Pretty excited about it....


----------



## azimuth

I wrap mine in cigar bands that I cut myself, from scrapbook papers


----------



## Bicycle808

Hello, I'm exhuming a recently deceased thread for clarification purposes, but also as irrefutable proof that I used the "search" function prior to opening my loud mouth.....  

I've recently set up some arrangements to sell my soap at a couple of local retailers.  They've asked me about packaging, and they aren't keen on the "cigar band" style.  I'm reluctant to fully wrap my CP soap, as ppl repeat "CP has to breathe" online as if it were a holy mantra.  So, I have a hand full of related questions:

-will CP soap fare well if it is wrapped entirely in (kraft) tissue paper?
-if it will, but "only when _fully cured_", how can one be 100% certain that one's CP soap is indeed fully cured?  For most of my recipes, I wait 4 weeks before I use/sell any bars.  (I often use lil scraps prior, as R&D.) Is that enough time?  I tend to use at least 60% "hard" oils, and tend to use h2o at 33% of total oils, with a 5% superfat.
-If, instead, I use a dookie-fat "cigar" band for the soap, will the large % of surface area being covered lead to rancidity anyway?

Most ppl who buy soap from me so far want it with no packaging at all; those who insist on packaging tend to get their soap personally "delivered" by yours truly, typically loosely wrapped in tissue paper and/or tossed into a re-purposed shopping bag.  (Yes, I am "that guy".)  I sell mostly to friends, acquaintances, co-workers, and ppl who may secretly hate me.  I've never been permanently/semi-permanently installed in a retail environment.  I've been looking closely at what other soapers like to do, and most of it either seems inadequate or expensive.  I like "good n cheap" whenever possible.


----------



## Lindy

If you want to wrap it in tissue you can get some 'dry waxed' paper that is used by bakeries.  You can find some *HERE*.  You can also buy 'breathable' shrink wrap called Polyolefin Shrink Film which is available through National Shrink Wrap and you are going to want perforated.  Another option are boxes which you can find through a few different suppliers:


Elements
Baileys Boxes
Sunshine Container

There are just so many options available to you that you can take one and personalize it to suit your soap and your personality.


----------



## Maythorn

I tried out making some bands and they were big and covered almost the whole bar which seemed pretty protective but they got loose in 2 weeks.  I almost wonder if soap ever stops shrinking and am not sure what weight to list.  I guess whatever it is when you sell it less a little to be on the safe side?  You don't know when people will use a soap, though.  How long they'll just admire it or forget about it or do what my mom does.  Puts in a drawer to scent whatever else is in there and "keep it nice."


----------



## Lindy

Yeah that's why I never got into the bands.  I have seen people right them the other direction (top to bottom)....


----------



## danahuff

I think it's fair to list the weight it is when you sell it. I know I've never weighed a product to see if it was exactly what was on the label.


----------



## Jhoomur

Hi everyone, I'd like to wrap my soaps in paper. But I'm worried that the covers may end up looking like "blotting paper" for the face? 
Is there a tendency for paper to suck oiliness out from the soap? 

P.s. I'm fairly new at soaping, so please bear with my possibly stupid concern


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Jhoomur said:


> Is there a tendency for paper to suck oiliness out from the soap?


2 things...
1) Be sure the CP soap is fully cured before wrapping.
2) Butcher paper is waxy inside ideal for soap.

That being said, I'm drawn to commercial soaps wrapped in paper. I've yet to find a pretty paper that is also grease proof. Something like this might work, but it's expensive and labor intensive.

Botanical Paper Wrapped Soap

I use cigar bands that completely wrap around the surface of the soap, leaving the ends open for sniffing. Cost 3¢ per bar.






						Zany's  Cigar Band Template
					

3 bands fit on 8 1/2" X 11"  110# white card stock paper landscape mode Easy peasy and cheap to make. The light dotted lines are fold lines. Once made, they fit my bars exactly with the ends left open for sniffing.




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Jhoomur

Zany_in_CO said:


> 2 things...
> 1) Be sure the CP soap is fully cured before wrapping.
> 2) Butcher paper is waxy inside ideal for soap.
> 
> That being said, I'm drawn to commercial soaps wrapped in paper. I've yet to find a pretty paper that is also grease proof. Something like this might work, but it's expensive and labor intensive.
> 
> Botanical Paper Wrapped Soap
> 
> I use cigar bands that completely wrap around the surface of the soap, leaving the ends open for sniffing. Cost 3¢ per bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zany's  Cigar Band Template
> 
> 
> 3 bands fit on 8 1/2" X 11"  110# white card stock paper landscape mode Easy peasy and cheap to make. The light dotted lines are fold lines. Once made, they fit my bars exactly with the ends left open for sniffing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.soapmakingforum.com


Thank you so much for this! Noted


----------



## Relle

Butcher paper in Australia is not waxy and not suitable for wrapping soap. Probably the same in India.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Just found this while looking for something else... BOX LABEL




















BAKERY TISSUE - SOAP WRAP - BOTTOM​


----------



## bonnyny

Awhile back, I tried some different papers for humid conditions. I was hoping the parchment paper would work because you could kind of see the color of the soap, but no tape/sticker would stick to it. Freezer paper worked the best as it has the waxy coating on the one side, but a little stiff. I've been using white grease resistant tissue from Nashville Wraps:   Nashville Wraps   and only wrap when ready to go out the door.

If you like the freezer paper, what might work (haven't tried it) is cutting it to 8.5 x 11 and use a printer to add the design you like on the non-waxy side?


----------



## Jhoomur

Relle said:


> Butcher paper in Australia is not waxy and not suitable for wrapping soap. Probably the same in India.


I agree. The only waxed paper we get here is the one used for baking, but that GSM isn't exactly suited for the kind of packaging I have in mind, with the tops showing. I need something thicker like tinted paper or card paper. So now my search is more informed!


----------



## Relle

Jhoomur said:


> I agree. The only waxed paper we get here is the one used for baking, but that GSM isn't exactly suited for the kind of packaging I have in mind, with the tops showing. I need something thicker like tinted paper or card paper. So now my search is more informed!


The waxed paper for baking is of no use in soaping for anything, best to keep away from that.


----------



## Jhoomur

Hey everyone, another day, another learning opportunity (for me)
So, I made this batch last night and the batter riced, separated and seized on me. I quickly poured it into my mould (not knowing how else to save it) before it got unworkable.
And this morning I see that the soap seems to have hardened, but it has oil pooling on the top.

Questions:
1. Is this still fit for use?
2. Will the oil on top get re-absorbed?
3. Will this affect my cure time?
4. What could've caused this? I was doing a half and half layered batch, with the same fragrance in both- only different colours. The bottom layer seemed to behave itself. This is also my second batch with this fragrance oil, and it didn't give me trouble the first time around.



Jhoomur said:


> Hey everyone, another day, another learning opportunity (for me)
> So, I made this batch last night and the batter riced, separated and seized on me. I quickly poured it into my mould (not knowing how else to save it) before it got unworkable.
> And this morning I see that the soap seems to have hardened, but it has oil pooling on the top.
> 
> Questions:
> 1. Is this still fit for use?
> 2. Will the oil on top get re-absorbed?
> 3. Will this affect my cure time?
> 4. What could've caused this? I was doing a half and half layered batch, with the same fragrance in both- only different colours. The bottom layer seemed to behave itself. This is also my second batch with this fragrance oil, and it didn't give me trouble the first time around.


*correction:
Last night it riced and seized. It didn't separate and I had stirred and stick blended it enough, so it wasn't a false trace. And temperatures were below 110°F.
This morning, it's separated.
This mor


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Jhoomur said:


> 1. Is this still fit for use?


Maybe, but not yet. Give it time.


Jhoomur said:


> 2. Will the oil on top get re-absorbed?


That often is the case.


Jhoomur said:


> 3. Will this affect my cure time?


Maybe.


Jhoomur said:


> 4. What could've caused this?


Without seeing a printout of the recipe, my guess is...


Jhoomur said:


> . I quickly poured it into my mould (not knowing how else to save it) before it got unworkable.


...when added, the fragrance needs to be stirred or SB'ed for one full minute to get fully incorporated.


----------



## bwtapestry

Lindy said:


> I've gone back to shrink wrap as it keeps the soap tidy when people are handling them.  I leave the ends open so the soap can breathe.  I'm going to be experimenting with Polyolefin Shrink Film because it does allow the bar to breath, it's biodegradable & you can smell the bar through the wrap.  I have some samples coming right now to play with.  Pretty excited about it....


Am using polyolefin bags that I do not shrink around the soap. I do seal the open end of the bag. Have had multiple types of soap packaged for several months during summer and haven’t had any issues. Soap fragrance takes a few days for fragrance to come through polyolefin packaging. These bags were sourced at twowildhares on Etsy.


----------



## cmzaha

As for wrapping, I would say it depends on how you are going to sell them. I sold in several outdoor markets per week and paper, cigar bands or boxes simply did not hold up with all the packing and unpacking, and cigar bands and paper will become loose over time and become very shop-worn looking. Plus the fact that I took at least 40 different soaps to market at a time I simply got tired of wrapping. So I went to putting my label on the soap and shrink-wrapping them completely. I used end cuts for smell samples. I would have to cut a small corner hole when I sealed the shrink-wrapped and cut the excess so they would not balloon out when I shrink-wrapped them with my heat gun. This all took me about a minute per bar. While at my markets I could touch up loose shrink wrap if necessary with my smaller heat gun.

EDT: the best prices I found for shrinkwrap at Papermart.com


----------



## Jhoomur

Update


Zany_in_CO said:


> Maybe, but not yet. Give it time.
> 
> That often is the case.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> Without seeing a printout of the recipe, my guess is...
> 
> ...when added, the fragrance needs to be stirred or SB'ed for one full minute to get fully incorporated


Update: I chopped off the problematic layer and kept it aside to be tossed into a hot-pot later. Bottom soap is the perfect texture and smells and looks great, so I'll be improvising with it. 
Thank you for taking the time out to respond!


----------



## Jhoomur

Jhoomur said:


> Update
> 
> Update: I chopped off the problematic layer and kept it aside to be tossed into a hot-pot later. Bottom soap is the perfect texture and smells and looks great, so I'll be improvising with it.
> Thank you for taking the time out to respond!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Jhoomur said:


> Thank you for taking the time out to respond!


You're welcome. BTW, I LUV stories with a happy ending!


----------

